# Reverse snell



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can someone please explain a reverse snell to me? I'm a little slow. 
I think this has been discussed here in the past. But do you guys use a nail knot or a "reverse snell" with a straight shanked hook? 
I'm looking at using the 13/0 Mustad circle for BIG stripers this Winter.  
Guess where I got this idea from???

By the way, is "shanked" a word? I think people may have said this to me the few times I played golf.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i use a uni knot for straight shanks...but,there are two ways to snell and the one i know how to do is wher you make a loop and wrap the line round the loop 6-8x and then thru the loop so if you were to do it reverse you would go through the eye and make a 8 inch double line in the tag end side like u were gonna do an albright and then proceed to wrap the tag end of this loop around all three lines 6-8x and then take the tag through the loop created as if you were finishing an albright.sorry i kinda suck at explaining stuff..i used to do the reverse snell but the uni is strong and easy to tie so i switched.


----------

